
Reality distortion field - hhs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reality_distortion_field
======
ksaj
Is there any connection between this and "The Trouble With Tribbles" (Star
Trek episode written by David Gerrold of "When H.A.R.L.I.E. Was One" fame)?
It's an unlikely coincidence at the very least.

